# Holmboe query



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What say? I am not familiar with this composer. Drop some coin on his symphonies, or not? His quartets?


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I recommend String Sinfonias I-IV "Kairos" (BIS label)


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Or join spotify or a decent library? Or just youtube them?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Symphonies - 1 op.4 and 11 are immediately attractive, for example.

mp3-samples http://www.amazon.com/Holmboe-Compl...B002WLNQWE/ref=tmm_other_meta_binding_title_0


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I havent heard his Symphonies but I do own the String Quartet cycle - I find these works pretty challenging. A bit colourless to say the least!. I have listened to them many times and made no headway whatsoever - here is the box:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I have a recording of his concerto for recorder, string orchestra, celesta and vibraphone. It is well worth a listen, especially in the last movement where he makes use of a weird and wonderful technique in which the player sings into the recorder while simultaneously playing - polyphonic music on a recorder! Who woulda thunk! It's marvelously eerie and quite beautiful.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Hmm, I notice he wrote a viola concerto too - there's a movement on YouTube, but I haven't given it a listen yet. There is in fact a veritable treasure trove of Holmboe on the Tube.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

My answer would be to get out there and listen to some Holmboe for yourself, why not?

Then come back and report on your adventures.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I second some guy's suggestion, You should investigate Yourself!

FWIW: I believe that Holmboe builds a lot on Bartokian building blocks. But where Bartok uses the vibrant oily colours of the Balkan in wide bold strokes, Holmboe is an *Ansel Adams* of music, he use an incredible depth of field, like Adams he works in millions of shades of the grey-scale..

Just one example, Holmboe's Four Symphonic Metamorfosis are a bit like this Ansel Adams picture:










/ptr


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

I volunteer Holmboe's 1964 Requiem for Nietzsche as an item that should not be overlooked:


----------

